# Is veal that much different from beef?



## harrkim120

As the title states, I was wondering if there is enough of a difference in veal (as compared to beef) for it to be worth feeding it.


----------



## DaneMama

Veal is just baby cow. A lot of people stay away from it because of how they are treated. 

Nutritionally they shouldn't be all that different than normal beef. I guess I wouldn't turn it down if someone offered it to us :wink:


----------



## magicre

they are treated horrendously....'course, now i hear about rabbits held in cages where their feet don't touch the ground and chickens who are put into a room and by the time they are ready for slaughter, can barely breathe due to size constrictions...

that for some, free range means they have a two foot radius outside their cage...

personally, i would not give my dogs veal....unless you get a phenomenal price..right now, here --- veal retail is 14 dolla per pound....we don't even eat it, so none for the dogs, though they eat better than us.


----------



## whiteleo

I don't buy it unless it's been reduced for a quick sell.:biggrin: They get plenty of beef as it is and to me veal is beef just real young.


----------



## rawfeederr

There can't be that much of a difference really, it's just younger..

..and WAY expensive. None here lol.


----------



## harrkim120

I was just curious because I can get veal breasts for $1.09 a pound. I didn't know if it was worth it or not.


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> I was just curious because I can get veal breasts for $1.09 a pound. I didn't know if it was worth it or not.


as long as you don't have a problem with your conscience, get them. veal is wonderful....wow. that's incredible.

here, it's 14.99 a pound


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> as long as you don't have a problem with your conscience, get them. veal is wonderful....wow. that's incredible.
> 
> here, it's 14.99 a pound


It's probably that much for a veal cutlet, as it is here too. 

This cut of veal probably wouldn't be worth the price since it has a good amount of bone. I can get some beef head meat without bone for $1.31 a pound instead. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> It's probably that much for a veal cutlet, as it is here too.
> 
> This cut of veal probably wouldn't be worth the price since it has a good amount of bone. I can get some beef head meat without bone for $1.31 a pound instead. :biggrin:


can dogs eat veal bone? if so, why not?


----------



## DaneMama

magicre said:


> can dogs eat veal bone? if so, why not?


I would imagine so because bones of a young animal are always softer than they are as an adult. I would still be hesitant to feed weight bearing bones from baby cows since I am still hesitant to feed the weight bearing bones of a pig, which are probably close to the same size. Considering you have smaller dogs I wouldn't worry about it since they just don't have the jaw power to chomp on bones hard enough to break teeth, but there is still is a chance to break a tooth.


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> It's probably that much for a veal cutlet, as it is here too.
> 
> This cut of veal probably wouldn't be worth the price since it has a good amount of bone. I can get some beef head meat without bone for $1.31 a pound instead. :biggrin:


i wouldn't pass up on breast of bone...if it's a young cow, then the breast should be pretty porous, as natalie says...and the price is unbelievable...wow.


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> i wouldn't pass up on breast of bone...if it's a young cow, then the breast should be pretty porous, as natalie says...and the price is unbelievable...wow.


Yeah, the only thing is I'm a bit apprehensive about getting it. I just recently got that lamb breast and it was quite a bit of fat on it. I'm wondering if the veal would be the same way.


----------



## whiteleo

Post a picture of the lamb breast and I'll let you know if mine looks similiar.


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> Yeah, the only thing is I'm a bit apprehensive about getting it. I just recently got that lamb breast and it was quite a bit of fat on it. I'm wondering if the veal would be the same way.


http://www.beefretail.org/CmImages/BeefRetail/recipeimages/2728Breast.JPG

this is what a good veal breast should look like...veal and lamb are not lean cuts of meat..

but it's possible you're getting a great deal because the butcher is throwing in excess fat and trim...


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> http://www.beefretail.org/CmImages/BeefRetail/recipeimages/2728Breast.JPG


Basically, this is what the lamb breasts looked like (which are now all dismantled) except on the other side there was a covering of fat ranging from 1/2 inch to 1 inch thick. I got them from Harvest Meats and they came in a 30 pound box with 4 vacuum sealed packages, each containing 2 breasts.

I'll try and post a picture of the cut up breasts today...however I've trimmed off a good bit of the fat. I wanted it to be at least 50/50 meat and fat.


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> Basically, this is what the lamb breasts looked like (which are now all dismantled) except on the other side there was a covering of fat ranging from 1/2 inch to 1 inch thick. I got them from Harvest Meats and they came in a 30 pound box with 4 vacuum sealed packages, each containing 2 breasts.
> 
> I'll try and post a picture of the cut up breasts today...however I've trimmed off a good bit of the fat. I wanted it to be at least 50/50 meat and fat.


i should think that veal is pretty fatty too.....but at the price you're getting it, IMO, worth the effort....not even sure i'd give it to the dogs LOL


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> i should think that veal is pretty fatty too.....but at the price you're getting it, IMO, worth the effort....not even sure i'd give it to the dogs LOL


Haha...well if I win the lottery, I'll ship some over for ya. :wink: I'd have to win the lotto to be able to afford that shipping.


----------



## Spaz

harrkim120 said:


> I was just curious because I can get veal breasts for $1.09 a pound. I didn't know if it was worth it or not.


I just picked some up for that price too. I couldn't pass it up even though its from a baby. :[


----------



## harrkim120

Spaz said:


> I just picked some up for that price too. I couldn't pass it up even though its from a baby. :[


How is it? And where did you get it from?


----------



## Sir

harrkim120 said:


> How is it? And where did you get it from?


Exactly!

Considering a lot of other countries do not allow the importing of US beef and Mexico just recently rejected some beef that had a high Ca content. I'm not a huge fan of eating beef very often. I called the FDA & USDA and they do not have a lot of control over the process, birth through grocery store.

Seeing Veal at any price below $7 lb is shocking. I've hear of veal going for up to $14 lb.


----------



## Spaz

harrkim120 said:


> How is it? And where did you get it from?


There is that layer of fat on the top and I don't think my dog will have any problem eating the bone. I'm feeding her a piece of it tomorrow just the meat. I'll have to give her some more muscle meat the day I give her the bone since there's not much meat left on it with the way I cut it up.

I got it from ShopRite.


----------



## harrkim120

Yeah, I'm having to do the same with my lamb breasts.


----------

